# Buchstabieren am Telefon



## Şafak

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich möchte gerne Bescheid wissen, wie man in einem Telefongespräch auf Deutsch etwas buchstabieren sollte.

Ab und zu telefoniere ich aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland und fast in jedem Gespräch muss ich meine persönlichen Daten angeben, und zwar die Adresse, meinen Vor- und Nachnamen usw.

Wie buchstabiert man auf Deutsch? (Stellen wir uns als Beispiel vor, dass mein Nachname „Neuschwanstein ist“)

„Können Sie bitte ihren Nachnamen angeben?“
„Natürlich aber mein Nachname is ziemlich lang und kompliziert, deswegen buchstabiere ich Ihnen ihn“.
„Ja, bitte“.

(meines Erachtens gibt es zwei Weisen etwas zu buchstabieren):
1) Nordpol, Emil, Ulrich, Sachsen, Cäsar, Hamburg, Wolfsburg usw.
2) N wie in Nordpol, E wie in Emil, U wie in Ulrich, S wie in Sachsen, C wie in Cäsar, H wie in Hamburg, W wie in Wolfsburg usw.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Alemanita

Şafak said:


> wie die Buchstabe eigentlich heißt



So, wie der Buchstabe heißt:
En wie Nordpol, E wie Emil, U wie Ulrich,  Es wie Samuel, Tse wie Cäsar, Ha wie Heinrich ...
Oder: Nordpol, Emil, Ulrich, Samuel, Cäsar, Heinrich ...

Buchstabiertabelle – deutsch und international


----------



## Frieder

Şafak said:


> 1) Nordpol, Emil, Ulrich, Sachsen, Cäsar, Hamburg, Wolfsburg usw.
> 2) N wie in Nordpol, E wie in Emil, U wie in Ulrich, S wie in Sachsen, C wie in Cäsar, H wie in Hamburg, W wie in Wolfsburg usw.


Wenn mir jemand den Namen "Neuschwanstein" mit Methode (2) buchstabieren würde, käme bei mir auf halbem Wege große Ungeduld auf (um es positiv zu formulieren). Es ist einfach zu umständlich und langwierig. Methode (1) – langsam und deutlich – reicht meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus.


----------



## Alemanita

Şafak said:


> Ab und zu telefoniere ich aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland und fast in jedem Gespräch muss ich meine persönlichen Daten angeben, und zwar die Adresse, meinen Vor- und Nachnamen usw.



Bei diesem Buchstaben zum Beispiel
Ş
wird es mit dem Buchstabieren kompliziert: den würde ich beschreiben als "ein Es mit einem Häkchen unten dran". Den kann eine deutsche Tastatur aber nicht produzieren, also würde ich, der Einfachheit halber, buchstabieren (z.B. dein Name hier): Samuel, Anton, Friedrich, Anton, Kaufmann. Und dann musst du damit rechnen, dass er Safak ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Hier: Buchstabiertafel – Wikipedia findest Du die Buchstabiertafeln.
Sie sind für unterschiedliche Länder unterschiedlich und haben sich mehrfach verändert.

Beispiel: ß: Deutschland: Ess-Zett, Österreich: scharfes "Ess".


Da man sie als Laie kaum alle auswendig kann, kannst Du im Notfall auch andere Bezeichnungen verwenden. (Zum Beispiel: Statt offiziell "Theodor" kann man auch "Thomas" verwenden oder ähnliches.)

Einige sind sehr bekannt:

Dazu gehört "Z" wie Zeppelin. Allerdings gilt jetzt "Zacharias", was kaum jemand weiß.


Am besten wäre, sich die Buchstabiertafel auszudrucken, sodass man sie zur Hand hat.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Da man sie als Laie kaum alle auswendig kann


Das sollte man in Schulen unterrichten, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Wir hatten die damals aktuelle Buchstabiertafel in den 1960ern behandelt, aber nicht auswendig gelernt.

Zum Namen:
Die unterste Tafel sagt:
Buchstabiertafel – Wikipedia
Türkisch:


Ş–Şırnak


Das Problem: Viele werden es kaum verstehen. Vielleicht sollte man es verbinden: "Das ist ein _S_ mit Häkchen unten."


----------



## bearded

(Falls es jemanden interessiert):  in Italien wird mittels Namen von italienischen Städten buchstabiert.
Beispiel:_ bearded = _Bologna, Émpoli, Ancona, Roma, Domodòssola, Émpoli, Domodòssola.
Bei in unserem Alphabet nicht vorhandenen Buchstaben sagen wir jeweils:
 J= jay (engl. Ausspr.), K= Kursaal, X = ics, W= Washington, Y = York.
Alfabeto telefonico italiano


----------



## Hutschi

Nächstes Jahr wird das voraussichtlich auch in Deutschland so sein, dass Städtenamen verwendet werden. Quelle: Neues Buchstabieralphabet: „Samuel“ und „Nathan“ kehren zurück

Vorher sollen von den Nazis gestrichene Namen wie "Nathan" und "David" wieder eingeführt werden.


----------



## Hutschi

ABC-Lied Quelle: Lied ABC-Lied



> A B C D E F G
> 
> [...]
> 
> X Ypsilon Z, juchhe.
> 
> Jetzt können wir das ABC,





> so geht unser Alphabet.



Hier wird gesungen: A be ce de e ef ge, ha i jot ka el em en o ...

Bei guter Verbindung und deutlicher Aussprache könnte man auch das verwenden.

Mein Name: Be e er en de. Mit deutlichen Pausen zwischen den Buchstaben. Bei rauschender oder gestörter Verbindung oder undeutlicher Aussprache ist das aber nicht sicher.

Du findest das ABC-Lied auf Youtube, das ist die schnellste Form, es zu lernen.


----------



## elroy

A BE TSE DE E EFF GE HA I JOTT KA ELL EMM ENN O PE KU ER ESS TE U FAU WE IKS ÜPSILON TSETT


----------



## bearded

Şafak said:


> die Buchstabe


Nebenbei: bitte beachte _der Buchstabe, des Buchstaben...  _


----------



## Şafak

bearded said:


> Nebenbei: bitte beachte _der Buchstabe, des Buchstaben..._


 Whoops. 

Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen:
Erstens, muss ich das Alfabet auswendig lernen und dann kann ich einfach den korrekten Namen eines Buchstaben angeben und das Problem wird gelöst.
Zweitens, ist die erste Method "Nordpol, Emil, Ulrich, Sachsen... usw." besser als "En wie Nordpol", weil sie kürzer ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Leg Dir die Buchstabiertafel zurecht. Und suche das ABC-Lied auf Youtube. Es ist ein sehr einfaches Kinderlied, mit dem ich  1960/1961 das Alphabet gelernt haben. Nur die Umlaute sind leider nicht drin.
Du kannst es mitsingen und in einigen Fassungen sind die Buchstaben dabei.


----------



## Hutschi

Şafak said:


> 2) N wie in Nordpol, E wie in Emil, U wie in Ulrich, S wie in Sachsen, C wie in Cäsar, H wie in Hamburg, W wie in Wolfsburg usw.


Kleine Ergänzung: Wenn die Telefonverbindung sehr gestört ist, also sehr schwach, ist diese Version gut - wegen der höheren Redundanz.
Manchmal hilft aber Neuwahl besser.


----------



## Kajjo

Şafak said:


> Wie buchstabiert man auf Deutsch?


Zum Buchstabieren mit Wörtern hast du ja nun genug Antworten bekommen, aber die naheliegendste Antwort wurde leider nicht ausreichend betont:

Die große Mehrheit der Deutschen buchstabiert einfach wie #11, also "A BE TSE DE E EFF GE HA I JOTT KA ELL EMM ENN O PE KU ER ESS TE U FAU WE IKS ÜPSILON TSETT".

Das reicht fast immer aus. Das lange Buchstabieren mit ganzen Wörtern erinnert eher an Militär oder Katastrophenschutz oder extrem schlechte Telefonverbindungen. Im Alltag werden die allermeisten Menschen einfach die Buchstaben aussprechen.

Ich rate von den militärischen Buchstabierwörtern eher ab. Das klingt seltsam und gerade viele junge Leute verstehen diese Wörter nicht mal mehr auf Anhieb.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Das reicht fast immer aus.


Im Englischen ist bei einigen Buchstaben, z.B. F und S, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man den falschen Buchstaben hört, ziemlich groß, wenn man nur den Buchstaben spricht und kein Hilfsmittel anwendet. Werden im Deutschen F und S wirklich so selten verwechselt?

Ich habe mir im Englischen einfach angewöhnt, auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen und grundsätzlich immer Wörter als Hilfsmittel mit anzugeben.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Werden im Deutschen F und S wirklich so selten verwechselt?


Ja, ich kenne keine Verwechslung hier. Mit was sollten sie verwechselt werden?
F und S Eff und Ess klingen sowohl untereinander als auch von anderen Buchstaben verschieden.

Verwechseln könnte man "B" und "P", um das zu vermeiden sagen in Sachsen manche zu "B" "babsches B".

Ich kann mir Verwechslungen nur zwischen betonten (weichen) und unbetonten (harten)  Buchstaben vorstellen, in Regionen, wo sie bei der Aussprache nicht unterschieden werden. (Beispiel: backen und packen klingen in einigen Regionen gleich.)

Bei Standardaussprache sind Verwechslungen kaum möglich.

Beim "s" gibt es keine Kennzeichnung von betont und unbetont. Das ß hat dagegen einen eigenen Namen.


----------



## elroy

Wenn man z.B. eine E-Mail-Adresse angibt, die (abgesehen von dem Teil nach dem @) aus Buchstaben besteht, die kein Wort bilden, z.B.

FRMNS@...

hört man oft F als S und umgekehrt. 

Andere Paare mit hoher Verwechslungsgefahr im Englischen:
B/P
D/T
M/N
A/K

Die Gesamtwahrscheinlichkeit, dass man zumindest einen Buchstaben falsch hört, ist groß genug, dass es sich lohnt, grundsätzlich mit Wörtern zu buchstabieren.


----------



## Hutschi

In Deutsch sind es zum Teil andere Paare:

B/P (sächsisch: babsches B und hartes P)
D/T 

(G und K sind ge und ka, das geht nicht zu verwechseln.)

Buchstabenfolgen, die keine Wörter sind, sind aber immer anfällig für Schreibfehler. Auch mit Buchstabieralphabet.

Dort würde ich eine Doppelstrategie verwenden.
Zuerst die Buchstabiertabelle, dann zur Kontrolle buchstabieren lassen, eventuell mit der vereinfachten Methode.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Die große Mehrheit der Deutschen buchstabiert einfach wie #11, also "A BE TSE DE E EFF GE HA I JOTT KA ELL EMM ENN O PE KU ER ESS TE U FAU WE IKS ÜPSILON TSETT".
> 
> Das reicht fast immer aus.



Bei Namen ist es oft auch üblich, nur bestimmte Teile zu buchtabieren, z.B. "Schmidt mit De Te" oder "Hoffman mit zwei eF und einem eN".


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Werden im Deutschen F und S wirklich so selten verwechselt?


Das hängt auch vom Zustand des Gehörs ab. 

Ich bin mittlerweile über sechzig, und da kann ich s und f schon mal verwechseln, da solche Zischlaute zu dem höheren Frequenzbereich gehören, der altersbedingt dem Gehör als erstes verloren geht (ganz besonders bei Namen, wenn also kein Kontext vorliegt).


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Das hängt auch vom Zustand des Gehörs ab.
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile über sechzig, und da kann ich s und f schon mal verwechseln, da solche Zischlaute zu dem höheren Frequenzbereich gehören, der altersbedingt dem Gehör als erstes verloren geht (ganz besonders bei Namen, wenn also kein Kontext vorliegt).


Das liegt am eingeengten Frequenzspektrum der des Telefoniestandards. Die f und s unterscheidenden Frequenzen liegen außerhalb dieses Bereiches. Man sollte sich bei Buchstabieren am Telefon niemals darauf verlassen, dass "eff" und "ess" unterscheidbar sind. Egal wie alt das Gegenüber ist.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Man sollte sich bei Buchstabieren am Telefon niemals darauf verlassen, dass "eff" und "ess" unterscheidbar sind. Egal wie alt das Gegenüber ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Das erklärt es für Deutsch und Englisch.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Die große Mehrheit der Deutschen buchstabiert einfach wie #11, also "A BE TSE DE E EFF GE HA I JOTT KA ELL EMM ENN O PE KU ER ESS TE U FAU WE IKS ÜPSILON TSETT".



Genau, das Buchstabieralphabet wird eigentlich nur benutzt, wenn jemand etwas nicht versteht. Oder bei leicht zu verwechselnden Buchstaben, z.B. M und N.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Nächstes Jahr wird das voraussichtlich auch in Deutschland so sein, dass Städtenamen verwendet werden. Quelle: Neues Buchstabieralphabet: „Samuel“ und „Nathan“ kehren zurück
> 
> Vorher sollen von den Nazis gestrichene Namen wie "Nathan" und "David" wieder eingeführt werden.


Ja, eine richtige Entscheidung. Schade nur um ›Nordpol‹, das ist so ein schönes Wort. Weckt Assoziationen an ewiges Eis, Polarnacht, Fridtjof Nansen. (Für Jules-Verne-Fans auch an Kapitän Hatteras.) Nun gut, im Privaten kann man ja buchstabieren, wie man will, und den ›Nordpol‹ beibehalten.

Aber auch wenn die Entscheidung richtig ist: Man hätte auch problemlos darauf verzichten können. Was soll die Umstellung für ein einziges Jahr? Überflüssig. Nächstes Jahr kommt doch sowieso eine neue Tabelle.

Bei dem neuen Alphabet mit Städtenamen plädiere ich bei ›d‹ für die Übernahme von Domodòssola. Sehr schön. (Zumindest vom Klang her  , keine Ahnung, ob die Stadt schön ist.)


bearded said:


> (Falls es jemanden interessiert):  in Italien wird mittels Namen von italienischen Städten buchstabiert.
> Beispiel:_ bearded = _Bologna, Émpoli, Ancona, Roma, Domodòssola, Émpoli, Domodòssola.




Hier noch eine kleine Anekdote, aber eine wahre Anekdote, denn ich habe es aus einer verlässlichen Quelle:
Kontext: Eine Deutsche hat nach Nordafrika geheiratet. Sie betreibt mit ihrem Ehemann ein Hotel.
A: Sie verlässt niemals unbekleidet das Hotel.
B:  Warum sollte sie das Hotel auch nackt verlassen? 
Es stellte sich dann heraus: Gemeint war ›unbegleitet‹, und nicht ›unbekleidet‹. (Ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, woher A stammt (Hessen? Thüringen?), da müsste ich nochmal B fragen, von der ich die Anekdote habe.)


Hutschi said:


> (G und K sind ge und ka, das geht nicht zu verwechseln.)


Offensichtlich kann man ›g‹ und ›k‹ doch verwechseln, aber wahrscheinlich meinst du, dass man ›ge‹ und ›ka‹ nicht verwechseln kann, da man die eben nicht als ›ge‹ und *›ke‹ ausspricht, vgl. ›be‹ und ›de‹. Meine Anmerkung ist also nicht als Widerrede gedacht, sondern als Ergänzung. Es ging in dem Thread ja auch allgemein um mögliche Verwechselungen.



Hutschi said:


> sagen in Sachsen manche zu "B" "babsches B"





Hutschi said:


> B/P (sächsisch: babsches B und hartes P)


Was heißt denn eigentlich „babsch“? Und wie sprechen sie es aus? „papsch“?


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Übernahme von Domodòssola


Noch etwas zu diesem Namen: ursprünglich_ domo d'Ossola _(Ossola ist ein Tal), also Dom ('domo' ist alt für 'duomo') vom Ossolatal/des Ossolatals. Manche Linguisten meinen ''Haus vom Ossolatal'' ('domo' könnte auch 'Haus' bedeuten, Lat. domus.).

Bei Empoli und Domodossola habe ich auch die normalerweise nicht sichtbaren Akzente hinzugefügt, damit Ihr Deutschen auch richtig aussprecht.

Den ironischen und geistreichen Beitrag Schlabberlatz' weiß ich übrigens zu schätzen..


----------



## Frank78

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was heißt denn eigentlich „babsch“? Und wie sprechen sie es aus? „papsch“?



"Babsch" (Standarddeutsch: pappig): weich, nachgiebig, lapprig


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> dass man ›ge‹ und ›ka‹ nicht verwechseln kann, da man die eben nicht als ›ge‹ und *›ke‹ ausspricht,


Genau.
Wenn ich buchstabiere:
" ka e i en    ---   ge er a es" - kann man "ge" und ka" nicht verwechseln.
Möglich wäre "te" und "de" zu verwechseln.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was heißt denn eigentlich „babsch“? Und wie sprechen sie es aus? „papsch“?


Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Hutschi

Das "babsche" b ist lautmalend das weiche "be". "Papsch" gibt es nicht.
Insgesamt wird es eher augenzwinkernd gesagt.
Bekanntlich werden in einigen Umgangssprachen "b" und "p" gleich ausgesprochen. Aber geschrieben wird in Standardschreibung.

"B" und "p" werden dabei beide unbehaucht und (im Prinzip) stimmlos gesprochen. Hierdurch fallen zum Beispiel "backen" und "packen" zusammen.
Beim Buchstabieren wird "hartes pe" - das klingt wie  "hartes be" - gesagt. Das passiert nur umgangssprachlich - und es gibt Ausnahmen. So gibt es den Witz: "_Ge" und "ka" klingen gleich, außer in "Karasche" (Garage).

---_
*wichtig:*
Da man aber schriftlich "g" und "k" klar unterscheidet, dürfte die Standardaussprache nur geringe Probleme beim Sprachenlernen und beim Buchstabieren  machen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das "babsche" b ist lautmalend das weiche "be". "Papsch" gibt es nicht.


Das kannst Du eigentlich nicht wissen, da die Phoneme nicht unterschieden werden. Ich glaube kaum, dass eine Zweifel daran bestehen kann, dass_ babsch_ (egal wie geschrieben) eine Dialektvariante von_ pappig_ ist. Genau so ausgesprochen, gibt es das Wort übrigens nicht nur im Sächsisch-Thüringischen, sondern auch im Fränkischen, Hessischen und in der Pfalz und Nordbaden. Allerdings wendet man es dort nicht auf den Buchstaben an, sondern sagt _weiʒes und haddes b_ ("ʒ" benutze ich hier für ein stimmhaftes "sch").


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber auch wenn die Entscheidung richtig ist: Man hätte auch problemlos darauf verzichten können. Was soll die Umstellung für ein einziges Jahr? Überflüssig. Nächstes Jahr kommt doch sowieso eine neue Tabelle.


Man könnte sogar überspitzt/provokant fragen: Warum sollen die jüdischen Namen nach einem Jahr schon wieder abgeschafft werden? Man kritisiert die Nazis dafür, die Namen abgeschafft zu haben, nur um sie dann selbst nach nur einem Jahr auch wieder abzuschaffen  Da wäre es vielleicht geschickter gewesen, wenn man einfach die alte Tabelle noch ein Jahr beibehalten hätte. Aber, nun gut, es ist wohl wirklich eine überspitzte Frage. Man möchte wohl etwas möglichst Neutrales, und da sind Städtenamen gut geeignet. (Solange man nicht umstrittene Namen wie Preßburg und Laibach nimmt.) Wie wär’s mit Jerusalem für ›j‹?



Frank78 said:


> "Babsch" (Standarddeutsch: pappig): weich, nachgiebig, lapprig


Danke sehr!  Also „pappig“ → „pappisch“→ „papsch“/„babsch“, nehme ich an. „lapprig“ ist auch interessant, ich kenne nur „labbrig“.


berndf said:


> Wo ist der Unterschied?


Ja, das ist wohl eine berechtigte Frage. Ich hatte mir eigentlich schon gedacht, dass es „papsch“ ausgesprochen wird. (Oder habe ich es falsch verstanden und die Aussprache schwankt?) Wenn man die Buchstaben an der Aussprache erkennen könnte, bräuchte man ja keine klärenden Zusätze wie „hart“ oder „babsch“. Ich war mir aber doch nicht ganz sicher. Es hätte ja theoretisch sein können, dass sowohl ›b‹ als auch ›p‹ als ›b‹ ausgesprochen werden.


berndf said:


> Das kannst Du eigentlich nicht wissen, da die Phoneme nicht unterschieden werden. Ich glaube kaum, dass eine Zweifel daran bestehen kann, dass_ babsch_ (egal wie geschrieben) eine Dialektvariante von_ pappig_ ist. Genau so ausgesprochen, gibt es das Wort übrigens nicht nur im Sächsisch-Thüringischen, sondern auch im Fränkischen, Hessischen und in der Pfalz und Nordbaden.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Oder habe ich es falsch verstanden und die Aussprache schwankt?


Beide Laute werden gleich ausgesprochen, stimmlos und unaspiriert. Ein Deutscher aus Gebieten wo die Unterscheidung gemacht wird, wird dem Laut wahrscheinlich in der großen Mehrheit der Fälle als "d" deuten (daher alten Witze über Sachsen, die nach der Wende zum ersten Mal ein Auto aus Großbritannien sehen und sich wundern, was "GB" bedeutet. Der eine meint "Genischreisch Bolen" und der andere "Grimminalbolizei"). Ein Italiener wird wahrscheinlich eher "p".


----------



## Hutschi

Verwendet wird "babsches b" um den Standardbuchstaben "b" in Schreibschrift zu bezeichnen.
Das hat sogar unsere Deutschlehrerin im ersten Schuljahr gemacht.
Nur: es gehört zur Umgangssprache in Sachsen und zu Sächsisch, nicht zur Standardsprache.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Beide Laute werden gleich ausgesprochen, stimmlos und unaspiriert. Ein Deutscher aus Gebieten wo die Unterscheidung gemacht wird, wird dem Laut wahrscheinlich in der großen Mehrheit der Fälle als "d" deuten


Danke, aber ich glaube, du hast dich vertippt: "d"? Meinst du "b"? Aber das ist nicht stimmlos und unaspiriert. Aber halt, ich stelle öfters fest, dass ich mich in Phonetik nicht besonders gut auskenne. Kann das Fehlen der Aspiration dazu führen, dass es sich wie ein "b" anhört?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber das ist nicht stimmlos und unaspiriert


Meist schon, vor allem am Wortanfang. Stimmhaftigkeit ist im Deutschen irrelevant. Unterschieden werden b und p, d und t, sowie g und k durch Aspirierung. Technisch ist das Maß die VOT (voice onset time), das ist die Zeit zwischen der Öffnung des Verschlusses und dem Stimmeinsatz. "Stimmlos unaspiriert" bedeutet das die VOT Null oder weniger als etwa +30ms ist. Stimmhaft bedeutet eine deutlich negative VOT, d.h. der Stimmeinsatz beginnt während der Stimmweg noch verschlossen ist. Das ist etwas, was wir im Deutschen so gut wie gar nicht machen. Slawische Sprachen haben eine besonders stark negative VOT, was sich für unsere Ohren in etwa so anhört, as ob dem Sprecher übel wäre. Ich weiß nicht, ob du das auch so hörst.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Meist schon, vor allem am Wortanfang. Stimmhaftigkeit ist im Deutschen irrelevant. Unterschieden werden b und p, d und t, sowie g und k durch Aspirierung. Technisch ist das Maß die VOT (voice onset time), das ist die Zeit zwischen der Öffnung des Verschlusses und dem Stimmeinsatz. "Stimmlos unaspiriert" bedeutet das die VOT Null oder weniger als etwa +30ms ist. Stimmhaft bedeutet eine deutlich negative VOT, d.h. der Stimmeinsatz beginnt während der Stimmweg noch verschlossen ist.


Danke sehr!  Ich glaube, dass das in anderen Threads schonmal angesprochen wurde, aber wenn man sich in einem Thema nicht besonders gut auskennt, fällt es einem tendenziell schwer, sich die Details zu merken.



berndf said:


> Slawische Sprachen haben eine besonders stark negative VOT, was sich für unsere Ohren in etwa so anhört, as ob dem Sprecher übel wäre. Ich weiß nicht, ob du das auch so hörst.


Ich ahne, was du meinst. Ja, slawische Sprachen haben durchaus einen anderen Klang. Mir ist bis jetzt aber noch nie der Gedanke gekommen, dass es sich so anhöre, als ob dem Sprecher übel wäre. Ich werde in Zukunft mal darauf achten.




Schlabberlatz said:


> Man möchte wohl etwas möglichst Neutrales, und da sind Städtenamen gut geeignet.


Hm, könnte man es nicht weiter fassen und geographische Namen nehmen? Dann könnte der klangvolle Nordpol bleiben   [Edit: Bzw. könnte er ein Comeback feiern. Er wird ja bis auf weiteres abgeschafft.]


Schlabberlatz said:


> Schade nur um ›Nordpol‹, das ist so ein schönes Wort. Weckt Assoziationen an ewiges Eis, Polarnacht, Fridtjof Nansen. (Für Jules-Verne-Fans auch an Kapitän Hatteras.)


----------



## Hutschi

In Deutschland sind dieses Jahr Änderungen zu erwarten. Die neue Buchstabiertafel ist auf Städtenamen nach Autokennzeichen ausgerichtet, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde. Sie ist noch nicht in Kraft, wird aber dieses Jahr voraussichtlich in Kraft treten.

Sie soll die rassistische gegenwärtig gültige Tafel ablösen.
(Rassistisch ist sie, weil sie 1933 von jüdischen Namen wie David, Samuel und Zacharias "bereinigt" wurde. siehe Wikipedia-Artikel)
Ursprünglich sollte nach einem Vorschlag der Zustand von vor 1933 wieder hergestellt werden, aber die Normierer hatten die Idee, dass dann auch anderes bei Vornamen berücksichtigt werden müsste: männlich/weiblich, Nationalität) und dass das immer wieder zu Problemen führt.

Quelle: Buchstabiertafel – Wikipedia



> Am 30. Juli 2021 wurde der Entwurf einer Neufassung der DIN 5009 mit dem Titel „Text- und Informationsverarbeitung für Büroanwendungen – Ansagen und Diktieren von Texten und Schriftzeichen“ herausgegeben.[6][7] Dieser Entwurf enthält normativ eine neue „Deutsche Buchstabiertafel für Wirtschaft und Verwaltung“ sowie informativ in einem Anhang „Postalische Buchstabiertafel“ eine „Fassung 2020 ohne NS-Eingriffe“ als symbolische Darstellung. [...]  Die daraus resultierende Neufassung der DIN 5009 kann voraussichtlich Mitte 2022 herausgegeben werden.[7]



Gültig sein wird sie vor allem im Umgang mit Behörden in der BRD.
Ich denke, die Fassung der Tafel in der Wikipedia ist noch nicht die letzte.
Buchstabiertafel – Wikipedia (Versionen)


----------



## Kajjo

Die neue Buchstabiertafel mit Städten (so weit ich darüber gelesen habe) ist extrem schlecht und krass laienhaft an der Grenze zu kompletter Unfähigkeit. 

Es ist schrecklich, dass alles heutzutage politisiert und ideologisiert wird, anstatt mal Fachleute ranzulassen. Als Buchstabiertafel ist der Vorschlag letztlich komplett ungeeignet. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die wirklich im Einsatz verwendet werden wird. Die Welt verblödet offensichtlich immer mehr.






Wer immer die obigen Städtenamen vorgeschlagen hat, hat absolut keine Ahnung vom Buchstabieren über schlechte Funkverbindungen. Ich habe mehr als zehn Jahre Erfahrung als Funker im Katastrophenschutz.

Bei einem Buchstabieralphabet kommt es drauf an, dass alle Wörter auch dann super gut voneinander unterscheidbar sind, selbst dann, wenn man mal eine Silbe nicht perfekt versteht. Hört man im bisherigen Alphabet "-mann", weiß man trotzdem, dass "Kaufmann" gesagt wurde, versteht man "Lud-" so war es "Ludwig". Das ist der Kernsinn eines Buchstabieralphabets: Maximale Verständlichkeit auch bei schlechter akustischer Qualität. Nutzung von Redundanz.

Hier dagegen kann ein gehörtes "-burg" leider Augsburg, Oldenburg, Regensburg sein. Was für eine kognitive Diarrhoe! Auch "Essen" und "Esszett" sind nicht zu Ende gedacht. Wie blöde muss man sein, um solche verwechselbaren Silben vorzuschlagen?

Häufige Buchstaben, vor allem Vokale, sollten zudem besonders einfache und zweisilbige Wörter sein. "Iserlohn" statt "Ida" ist zu lang, Oldenburg ebenfalls.

Auch Umlaut-U/O/A ist Null redundant, man MUSS den Vokal verstehen, sonst war es das. Bei "Ärger" oder "Übel" reichte es bisher, eine von beiden Silben zu verstehen.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Rassistisch ist sie, weil sie 1933 von jüdischen Namen wie David, Samuel und Zacharias "bereinigt" wurde.


Warum nicht einfach die jüdischen Namen wieder reinbringen? Das wäre nicht nur sinnvoller/praktischer sondern auch sogar ein klareres Statement gegen Rassismus.

Die Überlegungen von @Kajjo kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Das scheint eine Verschlimmbesserung zu sein.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Im Englischen ist bei einigen Buchstaben, z.B. F und S, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man den falschen Buchstaben hört, ziemlich groß


Das ist nicht nur im Englischen so. Über Telefon sind [s] und [f] tatsächlich praktisch nicht zu unterscheiden, da die diese Laute unterscheidenden Frequenzen größten Teils oberhalb von 3-4kHz liegen, der Bandbreitengrenze von herkömmlichen Telefonsignalen. Moderne Telefonsysteme sind zwar digital, viele haben aber dennoch nur die "narrowband" (G.711) Bandbreite von 300Hz bis 3.4kHz. Wenn dein Telefon "HD" anzeigt, dann hast Du "wideband" (G.722, 150Hz-7kHz). Dort kann man dann [s] und [f] besser unterscheiden (vorausgesetzt, die Verbindung ist end-to-end HD).


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Auch Umlaut-U/O/A ist Null redundant, man MUSS den Vokal verstehen, sonst war es das. Bei "Ärger" oder "Übel" reichte es bisher, eine von beiden Silben zu verstehen.


Bei lokaler dialektgefärbter Aussprache ist das häufig der Fall, auch unabhängig von der Verbindungsqualität.
(Bei Lautverschiebung des Vokals in den randbereich, ich meine nicht mal Dialektaussprache.

_A wie in Hasn_ klänge zum Beispiel wie _o wie in Hosn._
"Umlaut-A" hätte keine klare Bedeutung. Man würde es als "o" schreiben. Das Buchstabieralphabet ist aber dafür da, dass das nicht passiert, denn es hatte bisher mehrere Redundanzstufen.

Das "a" liegt zwischen "a" und "o" bei solchen Aussprachen. Das "o" zwischen "o" und "u".


----------



## Thersites

Frank78 said:


> Genau, das Buchstabieralphabet wird eigentlich nur benutzt, wenn jemand etwas nicht versteht. Oder bei leicht zu verwechselnden Buchstaben, z.B. M und N.


Erstens das.

Zweitens denke ich, dass es in den meisten Fällen völlig unerheblich ist, ob man sich an ein fixes Buchstabieralphabet hält - in der Fliegerei vielleicht.

Selbst im offiziellen Funkreglement der (Schweizerischen) Eisenbahnen heisst es, dass grundsätzlich jedes Wort verwendet werden kann, wenn es nur eindeutig erkennbar ist. G wie Gottschalk. H wie Heino.

Da sich aufgrund schlechter sprachlicher Arbeit niemand die Rübe anschlägt, sollte man annehmen dürfen, dass diese Lösung auch für Linguisten zureichend ist 😉.


----------

